# ثقبوا يدى ورجلى مزمور 22 حوار بين المسيحين واليهود حول حرف فى المزمور



## apostle.paul (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس
الاله الواحد امين





ثقبوا يدى ورجلى؟؟
ام
 كاسد يدى ورجلى؟؟
كارو؟؟
ام
كارى؟؟
حوار دار بين المسيحين واليهود على حرف واحد فى مزمور 22 
فى نسخ الماسوريتك الحديثة (كاسد)
وفى الترجمة السبعينية ثقبوا
وفى جميع ترجمات كنيسة العهد الجديد القديمة والحديثة ثقبوا 
واتيت مخطوطات قمران لتقول وتحسم القصة بان كنيستنا تمسكت بكل حرف فى الكتاب المقدس ودافعت عنه لتقول انها ثقبوا 
عرض تحليلى سريع لاثبات ان كلمة ثقبوا هى الاصلية 
للدكتور هولى بايبل
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*التراجم العربي * 
*فانديك * 
*16 **لأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَحَاطَتْ بِي كِلاَبٌ**. **جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي**. **ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ**.*
*الحياة * 
*16 **أحاط بي الأدنياء**. **جماعة من الأشرار طوقتني**. **ثقبوا يدي ورجلي**.*
*السارة * 
*16 **الكلاب يحيطون بي**. **زمرة من الأشرار يحاصرونني**. **أوثقوا يدي ورجلي*
*اليسوعية * 
*16 **كلاب كثيرة أحاطت بي زمرة من الأشرار أحدقت بي**. **ثقبوا يدي ورجلي*
*المشتركة * 
*مز**-22-17: **الكلابُ يُحيطونَ بي**. **زُمرةٌ مِنَ الأشرارِ يُحاصِرونَني**. **أوثَقُوا يَدَيَ ورِجلَيَّ،*
*الكاثوليكية * 
*مز**-22-17: **كِلابٌ كثيرةٌ أَحاطَت بي زُمرَةٌ مِنَ الأَشْرارِ أَحدَقَت بي**. **ثَقَبوا يَدَيَّ ورِجلَيَّ**.*


 
*واستخدم فيها ثقبوا يدي ورجلي وترجمتين أوثقوا يدي ورجلي ولم تذكر اي منهم كلمة اسد * 
*ولا نستطيع ان نحدد ايهما هي الصحيحة * 


 
*التراجم الانجليزي * 





*Psa 22:16*


 

*(ASV)**  For dogs have compassed me: A company of evil-doers have inclosed me; They **pierced** my hands and my feet. * 


 

*(BBE)**  Dogs have come round me: I am shut in by the band of evil-doers; they made **wounds** in my hands and feet. * 


 

*(Bishops)**  For dogges are come about me, the assemble of the wicked lay siege agaynst me: they haue **pearced** my handes and my feete, I may tell all my bones. * 


 

*(CEV)**  Brutal enemies attack me like a pack of dogs, **tearing** at my hands and my feet. * 


 

*(Darby)**  For dogs have encompassed me; an assembly of evil-doers have surrounded me: they **pierced** my hands and my feet. * 


 

*(DRB)**(22:17)** For many dogs have encompassed me: the council of the malignant hath besieged me. They **have dug** my hands and feet. * 


 

*(ESV)**  For dogs encompass me; a company of evildoers encircles me; they have **pierced** my hands and feet-- * 


 

*(FLS)**(22:17)** Car des chiens m'environnent, Une bande de scélérats rôdent autour de moi, Ils ont **percé** mes mains et mes pieds. * 


 

*(Geneva)**  For dogges haue compassed me, and the assemblie of the wicked haue inclosed me: they **perced** mine hands and my feete. * 


 

*(GLB)**  Denn die Hunde haben mich umgeben, und der Bösen Rotte hat mich umringt; **sie haben** meine Hände und Füße durchgraben. * 


 

*(GNB)**  An evil gang is around me; like a pack of dogs they close in on me; they **tear** at my hands and feet. * 


 

*(GW)**  Dogs have surrounded me. A mob has encircled me. They have **pierced** my hands and feet. * 


 


 

*(KJV)**  For dogs have compassed me: the assembly of the wicked have inclosed me: they **pierced** my hands and my feet. * 


 


 

*(LITV)**  and You appoint Me to the dust of death; for dogs have encircled Me; *_*a*_* band of spoilers have hemmed Me in, **piercing** My hands and My feet. * 


 


 

*(MKJV)**  and You have brought Me into the dust of death. For dogs have circled around Me; the band of spoilers have hemmed Me in, **piercers** of My hands and My feet. * 


 

*(RV)**  For dogs have compassed me: the assembly of evil–doers have enclosed me; they **pierced **my hands and my feet. * 


 

 *(Webster)**  For dogs have compassed me: the assembly of the wicked have inclosed me: they **pierced** my hands and my feet. * 


 

*(YLT)**  And to the dust of death thou appointest me, For surrounded me have dogs, A company of evil doers have compassed me, **Piercing** my hands and my feet. * 


 

*New American Standard Bible (©1995)**
For dogs have surrounded me; A band of evildoers has encompassed me; They **pierced** my hands and my feet.*


 

*(CAB)** For many dogs have compassed Me; the assembly of the evildoers has enclosed Me; They **pierced** my hands and My feet*​ 
 

 
*وكلهم ثقبوا او نقبوا وواحده جرحوا ويتضح ان الكلمة الاصليه بناء علي حكم التراجم هي ثقبوا فهل كل المترجمين اخطأوا ؟*

 

 
*يوناني * 

 

 
*الترجمة السبعينية **التي تعود للقرن الثالث قبل الميلاد*

 
*(LXX)**(21:17)** ὅτι ἐκύκλωσάν με κύνες πολλοί, συναγωγὴ πονηρευομένων περιέσχον με, **ὤρυξαν** χεῖράς μου καὶ πόδας. * 

 
*وترجمتها * 
*22:16 For many dogs have compassed me: the assembly of the wicked doers has beset me round: they **pierced** my hands and my feet.*

 
*وتكون الكفة الان ارجح بكثير الي ان الكلمة الاصلية هي ثقبوا*

 
*وايضا الفولجاتا اللاتيني التي تعود للقرن الرابع * 

 
*(Vulgate)**(21:17)** quoniam circumdederunt me canes multi concilium malignantium obsedit me **foderunt** manus meas et pedes meos * 

 
*وترجمتها الانجليزي * 

 
*For many dogs have encompassed me: the council of the malignant hath besieged me. They have **dug** my hands and feet.*

 
*ومعني الكلمة في القاموس اللاتيني العبري * 

 
*حفر * 
*ثقب * 

 
*والبشيتا الارامي التي تعود ايضا للقرن الرابع الميلادي * 
*وترجمتها الانجليزي * 
*The Lamsa Bible is the most popular and well known Bible that has been translated from the Aramaic Peshitta.*

 
*For the vicious have surrounded me; the assembly of the wicked have enclosed me; they **have pierced** my hands and my feet.*

 
*وتحتوي ايضا علي ثقبوا * 

 
*وتعليقا علي البشيتا للعهد القديم * 
*The Peshitta OT is the Aramaic version of a Hebrew Old testament version (possibly older and superior to the current accepted Massoretic Hebrew version).*

 
*وبهذا كل المصادر الحديثة والقديمة غير العبرية تؤكد بما لا يدع مجال للشك ان الكلمة هي ثقبوا*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*العبري * 

 

 

 
*(HOT)**(22:17)**כי סבבוני כלבים עדת מרעים הקיפוני **כארי** ידי ורגלי׃ * 


 
*................................................................................ **תהילים **22:16** Hebrew OT: BHS (Consonants Only)**................................................................................ **כי סבבוני כלבים עדת מרעים הקיפוני **כארי** ידי**ורגלי׃**................................................................................ **תהילים **22:16** Hebrew OT: Westminster Leningrad Codex**................................................................................ **כִּ֥י סְבָב֗וּנִי כְּלָ֫בִ֥ים עֲדַ֣ת מְ֭רֵעִים**הִקִּיפ֑וּנִי **כָּ֝אֲרִ֗י** יָדַ֥י וְרַגְלָֽי׃**................................................................................ **תהילים **22:16** Hebrew OT: WLC (Consonants Only)**................................................................................ **כי סבבוני כלבים עדת מרעים הקיפוני **כארי** ידי**ורגלי׃**................................................................................ **תהילים **22:16** Hebrew OT: WLC (Consonants & Vowels)**................................................................................ **כִּי סְבָבוּנִי כְּלָבִים עֲדַת מְרֵעִים**הִקִּיפוּנִי **כָּאֲרִי** יָדַי וְרַגְלָי׃**................................................................................ **תהילים **22:16** Hebrew OT: Aleppo Codex**................................................................................ **יז  כי סבבוני כלבים    עדת מרעים הקיפוני **כארי**ידי ורגלי**................................................................................ **תהילים **22:16** Hebrew Bible**................................................................................ **כי סבבוני כלבים עדת מרעים הקיפוני **כארי** ידי**ורגלי׃*



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]

*وكلهم يحتوا علي كاّري اي كأسد * 
*ونسخة الماسوريتك ايضا * 
*יז**כִּי             סְבָבוּנִי**,             **כְּלָבִים**:                **עֲדַת**מְרֵעִים**,             **הִקִּיפוּנִי**;             **כָּאֲרִי**,             **יָדַי             וְרַגְלָי**.* 
*17             For dogs have encompassed me; a company of evil-doers have             inclosed me; like a lion, they are at my hands and my feet.*
*والكلمة هنا كأري **( **כָּאֲרִי**)**وتعني كأسد * 
*وهي مخالفة عن التي تعبر عن ثقب  **( **كأرو **) **כארו** وتعني فعل ثقب*
*وبهذا يكون فيه خلاف * 
*وللفصل ابدا في المخطوطات * 


 
*اولا اليبو التي تعود للقرن العاشر الميلادي * 


 







 
*وحسب ترجمتها هي كاري اي كاسد * 
*ولكن المصدر الاقدم والاهم والادق وهو * 
*مخطوطة قمران وهي اقدم مصدر متاح و لانها تعود للقرن الاول قبل الميلاد*


 






 


 
*تؤكد ان الكلمة كارو اي ثقب وتنهي الخلاف لان لو كان الخطا حدث في زمن متوسط مثل ما بعد القرن الرابع فاتت كل النسخ العبري بها كأسد لتلغي النبوة التي تحققت حرفيا بالسيد المسيح لكن المصادر الاقدم والاصدق العبرية تؤكد ان الكلمة كأرو اي ثقبوا *


----------



## apostle.paul (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*
* *تحليل داخلي * 
*الخلاف بين كلمتين * 
*كأري כְּאַרְיֵ ( كوف ألف ريش يود ) وتعني كأسد*
*كأرو כְּאַרְוֹ  ( كوف ألف ريش فاف ) وتعني ثقب*
*والفرق هو فقط بين فاف الطويله و اليود التي تشبهها كثيرا ولكن اقصر  * 
*

* 
*اقتبس التحليل اللغوي الرائع الذي قدمه الاستاذ ابراهيم القبطي * 
*من ناحية التركيب اللغوي*
*ظل نقاد التركيب النصي في حيرة لأن الترجمة اليهودية للنص حرفيا تقول: “مثل الأسد يدي ورجلي” وليس “مثل الأسد حول يدي ورجلي” فليس في النص أي حروف وصل أو جر … مما أثار المزيد من الشك أن الكلمة في أول الجملة هي فعل و ليس إسم .*
*عند الترجمة الحرفية للنص المازوري  *
*כי סבבוני כלבים עדת מרעים הקיפוני כארי ידי ורגלי*
*يظهر النص كالآتي : لأنه أحاطت بي كلاب ٬ جماعة أشرار احاطوا بي كأسد يدي و رجلي.*
*فيكون : جماعة الأشرار كالأسد أحاطوا بي يدي و رجلي*
*لا معنى لهذا الكلام ٬ لأن لو الكلمة كانت كأسد ٬ لتطلبت كلمة يدي أن تُسبق بحرف جر مثل : أحاطوا بي كأسد بيدي و رجلي…*
*ولكن هذا الحرف غير موجود في العبرية ٬ لذلك نجد أن الجملة مفتقره إلى المعنى و التركيب اللغوي الصحيح إن صدقنا على كلمة كأسد .*
*فلنقرأ الآن إن كانت الترجمة الصحيحة ثقبوا ٬ فكيف ستكون الجملة ؟؟*
*כי סבבוני כלבים עדת מרעים הקיפוני כארו ידי ורגלי*
*لأنه أحاطت بي كلاب ٬ جماعة أشرار احاطوا بي ثقبوا يدي و رجلي. * 
*بإمكان أي قاريء بسيط الآن أن يقارن بين الترجمتين الحرفيتين ويقرر أيهما المفهومة ٬ و أيهما الصحيحة من التركيب اللغو ي.*
*فلا يسعنا سوى أن نعيد قول: J.J.M. Roberts*
* ” إن العدد الموجود في المزامير عند تبديل كلمة ثقبوا بكلمة كأسد ٬ يصبح غير مفهوم ٬ ولا معنى له (make no sense) “J.J.M. Roberts, Vetus Testamentum, Vol 23, pge 247“*
*انتهي الاقتباس*
*

* 
*واضيف علي قدر ضعفي*
*تحليل داخلي لكلمة اسد في الانجيل وبخاصه في سفر المزامير*
*

* 
*اتت كلمة اسد 6 مرات في سفر المزامير*
*اولا * 
*אַרְיֵה ( ألف ريش يود هيت ) وتنطق أري أو أريه * 
*وهي اتت 24 مره في الانجيل مرتين منهم في المزامير في نفس المزمور*
*كما في العدد * 
*

* 
*יד פָּצוּ 			עָלַי פִּיהֶם; 			   אַרְיֵה, 			טֹרֵף וְשֹׁאֵג. * 
*14 			They open wide their mouth against me, as a ravening and a roaring 			lion.*
*

* 
*כב הוֹשִׁיעֵנִי, 			מִפִּי 			אַרְיֵה; 			   וּמִקַּרְנֵי 			רֵמִים עֲנִיתָנִי. * 
*22 			Save me from the lion's mouth; yea, from the horns of the 			wild-oxen do Thou answer me.*
*

* 
*H738
אריה ארי 
אֲרִי אַריֵה ‎ ‘ărı̂y ‘aryêh 
ar-ee‘, ar-yay‘ 
From 717 (in the sense of violence); a lion*
*

* 
*כְּאַרְיֵה*
*كاسد مز 7: 2 و 10: 9 و 17: 12 * 
* وهي نفس كلمة اسد (אַרְיֵה ) وفقط مضاف اليها حرف الكاف (כְּ )  للتشبيه ( ك ) * 
*

* 
*وايضا * 
*כּפיר*
*صغير الاسد اي الشبل وهي كلمة مختلفة مزمور 94: 20*
*H3715
כּפיר 
כְּפִיר ‎ kephı̂yr 
kef-eer‘ 
From 3722 a village (as covered in by walls); also a young lion (perhaps as covered with a mane): - (young) lion, village. Compare 3723 * 
*

* 
*ארי*
*واتت خمس مرات ليس منها اي شئ في سفر المزامير وكلهم بعد زمن سفر المزامير وليس قبله * 
*

* 
*اذا فالاسلوب اللغوي لسفر المزامير يستخدم كلمة اري  (אַרְיֵה ) للتعبير عن اسد وايضا كلمة كاري  (כְּאַרְיֵה ) للتعبير عن كأسد ولم تستخدم كلمة أري (ארי )  ولا مرة فلماذا نفترض ان فجاه يغير داوود النبي اسلوبه ويكتب كلمة (ארי )   بدل (  אַרְיֵה )*
*فهذا دليل ان المرجح ان لو كانت الكلمة تعني أسد لكان استخدم אַרְיֵה  وليس כְּארי لهذا احتمالية ان تكون الكلمة هي كاروا اي ثقبوا هي الارجح * 
*

* 
*ثانيا*
*

* 
*كأرو وتستخدم كفعل*
*ايوب 41: 2*
*

* 
*כו הֲתָשִׂים 			אַגְמֹן בְּאַפּוֹ; 			   וּבְחוֹחַ, תִּקֹּב 			לֶחֱיוֹ. * 
*26 			Canst thou put a ring into his nose? or bore his jaw through with 			a hook?*
*

* 
*واكمل جزء صغير سياق كلام داوود النبي * 
*
ولكن دعنا من هذا كله دعنا نجرب وضع البديلين في النبوءة و نرى الفارق سويا :
البديل الأول :
13 فَغَرُوا عَلَيَّ أَفْوَاهَهُمْ كَأَسَدٍ مُفْتَرِسٍ مُزَمْجِرٍ.
14 كَالْمَاءِ انْسَكَبْتُ. انْفَصَلَتْ كُلُّ عِظَامِي. صَارَ قَلْبِي كَالشَّمْعِ. قَدْ ذَابَ فِي وَسَطِ أَمْعَائِي.
15 يَبِسَتْ مِثْلَ شَقْفَةٍ قُوَّتِي، وَلَصِقَ لِسَانِي بِحَنَكِي، وَإِلَى تُرَابِالْمَوْتِ تَضَعُنِي.
16 لأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَحَاطَتْ بِي كِلاَبٌ. جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ.
17 أُحْصِي كُلَّ عِظَامِي، وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَيَتَفَرَّسُونَ فِيَّ.
18 يَقْسِمُونَ ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ، وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي يَقْتَرِعُونَ.*
*19 أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ، فَلاَ تَبْعُدْ. يَا قُوَّتِي، أَسْرِعْ إِلَى نُصْرَتِي.
20 أَنْقِذْ مِنَ السَّيْفِ نَفْسِي. مِنْ يَدِ الْكَلْبِ وَحِيدَتِي.
21 خَلِّصْنِي مِنْ فَمِ الأَسَدِ، وَمِنْ قُرُونِ بَقَرِ الْوَحْشِ اسْتَجِبْ لِي*
*
البديل الثاني :
13 فَغَرُوا عَلَيَّ أَفْوَاهَهُمْ كَأَسَدٍ مُفْتَرِسٍ مُزَمْجِرٍ.
14 كَالْمَاءِ انْسَكَبْتُ. انْفَصَلَتْ كُلُّ عِظَامِي. صَارَ قَلْبِي كَالشَّمْعِ. قَدْ ذَابَ فِي وَسَطِ أَمْعَائِي.
15 يَبِسَتْ مِثْلَ شَقْفَةٍ قُوَّتِي، وَلَصِقَ لِسَانِي بِحَنَكِي، وَإِلَى تُرَابِالْمَوْتِ تَضَعُنِي.
16 لأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَحَاطَتْ بِي كِلاَبٌ. جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. كأسد يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ.
17 أُحْصِي كُلَّ عِظَامِي، وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَيَتَفَرَّسُونَ فِيَّ.
18 يَقْسِمُونَ ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ، وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي يَقْتَرِعُونَ.*
*19 أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ، فَلاَ تَبْعُدْ. يَا قُوَّتِي، أَسْرِعْ إِلَى نُصْرَتِي.
20 أَنْقِذْ مِنَ السَّيْفِ نَفْسِي. مِنْ يَدِ الْكَلْبِ وَحِيدَتِي.
21 خَلِّصْنِي مِنْ فَمِ الأَسَدِ، وَمِنْ قُرُونِ بَقَرِ الْوَحْشِ اسْتَجِبْ لِي*
*
ما معنى : كأسد يدي و رجلي في كلام داوود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فماذا يعني ان يديه ورجليه كاسد رغم انه يصف نفسه بالضعف ( كالماء انسكب و كل عظامه انفصلت و قلبه ذاب كالشمع وبعدها يصف انهم اخذوا ثيابه واقتسموها فماذا فعل بيديه ورجليه التاني كالاسد وبخاصة ماذا يفعل الاسد في التشبيهات التي اتت في الانجيل ؟*
*تثنية * 
*33: 20 و لجاد قال مبارك الذي وسع جاد كلبوة سكن و افترس الذراع مع قمة الراس * 
*عدد * 
*23: 24 هوذا شعب يقوم كلبوة و يرتفع كاسد لا ينام حتى ياكل فريسة و يشرب دم قتلى * 
*ارمياء*
*2: 30 لباطل ضربت بنيكم لم يقبلوا تاديبا اكل سيفكم انبياءكم كاسد مهلك*
*ملوك الاول * 
*13: 24 و انطلق فصادفه اسد في الطريق و قتله و كانت جثته مطروحة في الطريق و الحمار واقف بجانبها و الاسد واقف بجانب الجثة*
*20: 36 فقال له من اجل انك لم تسمع لقول الرب فحينما تذهب من عندي يقتلك اسد و لما ذهب من عنده لقيه اسد و قتله*
*مزمور * 
*7: 2 لئلا يفترس كاسد نفسي هاشما اياها و لا منقذ*
*17: 12 مثله مثل الاسد القرم الى الافتراس و كالشبل الكامن في عريسه*
*هوشع*
*5: 14 لاني لافرايم كالاسد و لبيت يهوذا كشبل الاسد فاني انا افترس و امضي اخذ و لا منقذ*
*13: 7 فاكون لهم كاسد ارصد على الطريق كنمر * 
*13: 8 اصدمهم كدبة مثكل و اشق شغاف قلبهم و اكلهم هناك كلبوة يمزقهم وحش البرية * 
*دانيال * 
*6: 24 فامر الملك فاحضروا اولئك الرجال الذين اشتكوا على دانيال و طرحوهم في جب الاسود هم و اولادهم و نساءهم و لم يصلوا الى اسفل الجب حتى بطشت بهم الاسود و سحقت كل عظامهم*
*أشعياء*
*5: 29 لهم زمجرة كاللبوة و يزمجرون كالشبل و يهرون و يمسكون الفريسة و يستخلصونها و لا منقذ*
*حزقيال*
*19: 6 فتمشى بين الاسود صار شبلا و تعلم افتراس الفريسة اكل الناس*
*فكحقيقه او كتشبيه يتكلم عن تحطيم افتراس تمزيق شرب الدم بطش * 
*ولكن سياق كلامه ينطبق مع كل صفات الضعف وليس العنف منه وان تكون يديه ورجليه انثقبت وليست كاسد العنيف فلو كان هذا لكان يقول : كأسد ألتهموا يدي و رجلي  

ولكن الجملة بدون فعل التهموا يوضحها ليس لها معنى ويكون المعني الاصح هو ثقبوا .

قارن بين العدد 13 من نفس المزمور : 

مزمور 22 : 13فَغَرُوا عَلَيَّ أَفْوَاهَهُمْ كَأَسَدٍ مُفْتَرِسٍ مُزَمْجِرٍ.

هنا النبي داود يوضح ما فعله به المحيطين به بأنهم ( فغروا عليه أفواههم ( كأسد

هنا يظهر بوضوح الفعل التوضيحي و اوجه التشابه بين ما يفعله الأسد و ما فعله المحيطين
بدلا من العدد 16 لو كتبنا اسد بدل من  ( ثقبوا ) لا يظهر هذا الفعل التوضيحي .*
*وايضا في العدد 21*
*21 خَلِّصْنِي مِنْ فَمِ الأَسَدِ، وَمِنْ قُرُونِ بَقَرِ الْوَحْشِ اسْتَجِبْ لِي.*
*وايضا يوجد بها فعل واضح * 
*

* 
*ودليل داخلي اخر * 
* WELCOME TO THE OFFICIAL WEB SITE OF THE HOLY BIBLE:*

* INTERNATIONAL
STANDARD VERSION*

*

* 
*One reason that we adjudge the "like a lion" reading of the MT to be problematic is that the MT uses a single noun "like a lion" instead of the plural noun ("like lions") that the grammar of the MT Hebrew would be requiring if the "like a lion" reading were correct. Single nouns ("lion") do not modify dual nouns ("hands") or plural nouns ("feet"). So the MT reading, if it had any chance of being accurate, should have read "like lions are my hands and my feet". But then again, that's not what the MT says, either!*
*And the next question that should follow is to ask "What in the world does 'like a lion is my hands and my feet" mean? The statement is non-sensical. In the ISV, we've opted for the LXX and DSS renderings, not just because they reflect the older and non-anti-Jesus bias of the MT, but because they make sense logically.*
*

* 
*وترجمته * 
*وسبب اننا حكمنا ان قراءة " كأسد " التي هي قراءة النص الماسوريتك هي مشكله لان النسخة الماسوريتك استخدمت اسم مفرد وهو كأسد بدل من اسم جمع وهو كأسود. والتركيب اللغوي في النسخة الماسوريتك العبرية تحتاج ان تكون قراءة كأسد لاتصلح لتكون متماشيه مع كلمة ثنائية " يدي " او كلمة جمع " ارجل ". لذلك قراءة النسخه الماسوريتك لو لها اي فرصه للصحة كانت يجب ان تحتوي علي قراءة كأسود تكون يدي ورجلي ولكن هذا لم يحدث * 
*والسؤال الاخر الذي هو ماذا تعني كلمة كأسد يدي ورجلي ؟ الجمله ليس لها اي معني . فلهذا نسخة انترناشونال استاندرد فيرجن اخذت نص السبعينية ونسخة دي دي اس وليس فقط لانهم يقدموا النص الاقدم والمحايد الغير مضاد ليسوع مثل الماسوريتيك ولكن ايضا لانهم يقدموا معني منطقي. * 
*

* 
*

* 
*

* 
*وأيضا الاستاذ مراد سلامة اورد ادلة خارجية كثيره ووضحها بتحليله الرائع * 
*



*
*



*
*



*
*انتهي الاقتباس*
*

* 
*واضيف القليل جدا*
*Glenn Miller 
May 2000*
*3. All of the very early translators (except the somewhat later Targumic writers, doing the interpretive-paraphrase thing) obviously had textual variants in the Hebrew text in front of them (or emended the text because of the difficulties mentioned above) as they translated--none of them had "as a lion" in front of them! * 


 *The great Jewish 	translator Aquila (125 AD), in his first 	edition 	of his Greek translation of this passage, rendered this by 	aschuan--"ashamed" 	or 	"disgraced" 	(reading ka'wr, 	instead of ka'rw, 	a simple case of transposition of letters--which he corrected in his 	second edition) [instead of "as a lion"!] [KD, 	vol 5, in. loc.(p.318ff)] 
* 
 *Aquila's second 	edition had a different rendering. He renders it by the same meaning 	(but different Greek words) as Symmachus (Jewish translator for 	Origin) and Jerome, meaning "they have bound/tied". Aquila 	used epedasan 	(aor of pedaw, 	"to shackle"), whereas Symmachus used hos 	zatountes dasai 	("as seeking to bind"). Again, note that this rendering is 	both  (a) a verb and; (b) not a lion...(smile) * 
 *وترجمته * 
*3 كل التراجم الاولي ( ماعدا بعض مترجمين الترجوم الاحدث ) تحتوي علي خلافات في النص ولكن ولا واحد منهم ترجمها " كأسد " وفي مقدمتهم * 
*المترجم العظيم اليهودي اقيلا (125 ميلادية ) في نسخته الاولي للترجمه اليوناني لهذا العدد في محاوله للتغيير كتبها اشكوان التي تعني خزي او عدم النعمة ( كقراءة كأور بدل من كأرو بتغير ترتيب الحروف التي صححها في نسخته الثانية ولم يذكر كلمة اسد)*
*نسخة اقيلا الثانية يوجد بها قراءه مختلفة . غيرها بكلمة سيماكوس (تعني بالعبري مصدر ) وجيروم تعني قيد او ربط . ولم يستخدم اسد * 
*واخيرا اريد ان اوضح ان هذا العدد ليس هو الوحيد النبوة بل باقي الاعداد ايضا مثل اقتسامهم علي الثياب والاقتراع علي اللباس واحصاء العظام والتعدي عليه بالكلمات وغيرها * 
*وايضا يوجد نبوة مهمه عن الطعن وهي * 
*زك 12:10  وافيض على بيت داود وعلى سكان اورشليم روح النعمة والتضرعات فينظرون اليّ الذي طعنوه وينوحون عليه كنائح على وحيد له ويكونون في مرارة عليه كمن هو في مرارة على بكره.*
*
* 
*

*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*بحث للاستاذ ابراهيم القبطى فى نفس النقطة
اضغط هنا

بحث للاستاذ مراد سلامة 
للتحميل
هنا
*​


----------



## Fernando Torres (23 نوفمبر 2010)

منهم لله اليهود الي حرفوا العهد القديم عشان يخفو الحقائق
تعليق جميل في بحث مراد سلامة


----------



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*ومين قالك انهم حرفوه امال مخطوطات قمران دى مين اللى كتبها امى؟؟؟؟
اللى كاتب مخطوطة قمران يهود ومكتوب فيها ثقبوا
واللى ترجموا مزمور 22 لليونانى يهود
الفرق بين كارو وكارى حرف واحد يسهل ان يقع فيه الخطا الترجمة السبعينة تشهد انها ثقبوا ومخطوطات قمران ثقبوا
الماسورتيتك كاسد 
الماسوريتك متاخرة عن السبعينية وقمران بقرون 
والمسيحين ليس لديهم اى مشكلة لان من القرن الاول الميلادى مكتوب فى كتابات المسيحين عن المزمور 22 ثقبوا 
اين التحريف من قبل اليهود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مش هما برضة الىل كتبوا السبعينية وقمران
ولا بتزيط فى الزفة واى كلام*


----------



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*خد نبوة تانية عن المسيح المطعون ابن يهوه الوحيد 
**وَأُفِيضُ عَلَى بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ وَعَلَى سُكَّانِ أُورُشَلِيمَ رُوحَ النِّعْمَةِ وَالتَّضَرُّعَاتِ، فَيَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيَّ، الَّذِي طَعَنُوهُ، وَيَنُوحُونَ عَلَيْهِ كَنَائِحٍ عَلَى وَحِيدٍ لَهُ، وَيَكُونُونَ فِي مَرَارَةٍ عَلَيْهِ كَمَنْ هُوَ فِي مَرَارَةٍ عَلَى بِكْرِهِ.*
*مشالهوش ليه من الماسوريتك
ميقدروش يا مسلم دا كلام الههم الحى يهوه القدير اللى قال عنه رب الجنود انا ساهر على كلمتى لاجريها
 ياللى متعرفش المعوذتين  اللى كان بيحكهم ابن مسعود من مصحفه من القران ولالا 
خلينا ساكتين يا بايبى احسن 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 نوفمبر 2010)

_*المقصود بقوله اخفاء النبوه الواضحه هو اخفاء اقتناعهم بان هذه النبوه تحققت فى شخص رب المجد يسوع.*_


----------



## Fernando Torres (23 نوفمبر 2010)

> ومين قالك انهم حرفوه امال مخطوطات قمران دى مين اللى كتبها امى؟؟؟؟


لا طبعا
تعليقك على تعليقي عينة من نموذج اراه كثيرا
المهم وبغض النظر عنه انا وضعت تعليق لمراد سلامه يقول ان اليهود حاولوا ان يخفوا نبوءة ( اي تعمد مع سبق الاصرار والترصد ) ولكنهم تجاهلوا ان باقي الاصحاح مليء بالتنبوات عن الشخص المتنبأ عنه في الاول .
بس
ومتزعلش مني


----------



## Fernando Torres (23 نوفمبر 2010)

> المقصود بقوله اخفاء النبوه الواضحه هو اخفاء اقتناعهم بان هذه النبوه تحققت فى شخص رب المجد يسوع.



كيف ذلك وهو يقول انهم نسوا ان باقي الاصحاح مليء بالنبوات ؟



> ياللى متعرفش المعوذتين اللى كان بيحكهم ابن مسعود من مصحفه من القران ولالا
> خلينا ساكتين يا بايبى احسن



ايه يا عم انت هتردح ؟
المهم اذا كان ابن مسعود حك شيء
فقد حك من قبله اباء مسيحيين فطاحل اسفار كثيرة من الكتاب المقدس
خلينا ساكت يابني احسن


----------



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2010)

> لا طبعا
> تعليقك على تعليقي عينة من نموذج اراه كثيرا
> المهم وبغض النظر عنه انا وضعت تعليق لمراد سلامه يقول ان اليهود حاولوا ان يخفوا نبوءة ( اي تعمد مع سبق الاصرار والترصد ) ولكنهم تجاهلوا ان باقي الاصحاح مليء بالتنبوات عن الشخص المتنبأ عنه في الاول .
> بس
> ومتزعلش مني


*ومين قالك انهم لو غيروا حرف هنسكتلهم هو ميقدروش يغيروا حرف وميقدروش يرفعوا عنيهم قدامنا ويقولوا لا المزمور كاسد مش ثقبوا
احنا هنعيل يا ابنى احنا فئتين لن نتفق وجه الاتفاق الوحيد هو العهد القديم لو غيروا حرف واحد او غيرنا حرف واحد علشان ننسب نبوة للمسيح عارفين ولا هما ولا احنا هنسكت لبعض
لانهم عارفين وواثقين ان الكلمة الاصلية ثقبوا يدى ورجلى 
حرف واحد دار بينا وبينهم حوارات شوف حرف مقدرش يستخبى وانتوا بتحلموا يعينى فى وهم اسمه يارب يطلع الكتاب محرف ومحمد  يطلع نبى من عندك
ابقوا تعالوا قابلونى *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 نوفمبر 2010)

> كيف ذلك وهو يقول انهم نسوا ان باقي الاصحاح مليء بالنبوات ؟


ي*قصد ملئ بالنبوات التى تجعل النبوه أكثر وضوحا وجلاء لقارئها فى التعرف على خصوصيتها للسيد المسيح فليس المعنى كما فهمت انت انهم حذفوا الايه وتركوا باقى الاصحاح فهذا مخالف تماما لمدى الاهتمام العظيم بكل نقطه وحرف فى الكتب الالهيه التى بين ايديهم.*


----------



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2010)

> ايه يا عم انت هتردح ؟
> المهم اذا كان ابن مسعود حك شيء
> فقد حك من قبله اباء مسيحيين فطاحل اسفار كثيرة من الكتاب المقدس
> خلينا ساكت يابني احسن


*اة زى مين مثلا عندنا 27 سفر فى العهد الجديد
فى عندنا اب واحد من اباء الكنيسة على مدار عصورها امن باى سفر خر غير ال27 سفر انه سفر قانونى
الكنيسة الجامعلة تؤمن ب27 سفر فقط لا غير غير قابلة للزيادة والنقصان
بالعكس دول كانوا محترمين وكتبوا لينا الاسفار الابوكريفية وقالوا يا ولاد الاسفار دى منحولة كتبها كدابين الاسفار اللى استلمناها من الرسل هما 27 سفر
عندك انت سفر استمتله الكنيسة من الرسل وشلاناه او سفر مستلمنهوش وزودناه
ابقى قابلنى
بس ابقى قولى هو بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم من ام الكتاب ولا مش ايه قرانية اسال اهل القران لعلهم يفيدوك*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*عجبا أخى شمس الحق ....كيف يمكن لإنسان أن يفكر ان قوما يقومون بتغيير كتابهم المقدس الذى ينهلون من المعارف الالهيه والروحيه هل لهذه الدرجه يمكن للتعصب أن يعمى الإنسان عن التفكير السليم.*


----------



## أبو اليسر (11 أغسطس 2018)

כארי = كأسد 
כארו ليس لها أي معني  و لكييكون لها معني ثقبوا أو حفروا يجب حذف حرف ( א )  فتكون   כ רו  = حفروا 

و هذا دليل أن النص العبري هو الصحيح و ليس التراجم المسيحية


----------



## II Theodore II (11 أغسطس 2018)

> و هذا دليل أن النص العبري هو الصحيح و ليس التراجم المسيحية



فكرتني بمنقذ في كتابة عن العهد القديم قاله بردة ان المترجمين المسيحين حرفوا النص ! اية الحلاوة دي ؟ ايه البحث الشاق دة يا راجل ! اقولك انا استفدت كتيــــــــــــــــــر من كلامك دة ، تخيل بقى !؟ 


هي الترجمة السبعينية اللي قبل الميلاد بــ 3 قرون اللي عاملها مسيحين بردة !؟ الترجمة السبعينية بتقول ثقبوا 


مش مصدق صح ؟ اللي عاملوها مسيحين ايش عرفنا احنا يعني ؟ ايش فهمنا احنا ؟ ايه اللي يدخلنا في جدالات احنا بس ؟ مالناش حق خالص الصراحة 

لا هو انت اخويا ماتعرفش ان مخطوطات قمران " العبري " ها مش ترجمة خالص سيبنا الترجمة والمسيحين الوحشين اللي ترجموها 

مخطوطات قمران في المخطوطة  4Q88 Psalms f

بتقول ثقبوا 

16 For dogs have surrounded me.A company of evildoers have enclosed me.They have *pierced*[2] my hands and feet.



The MT says “like a lion” rather than “they have pierced.” There is a one letter difference between the two. *This scroll reads ”they have pierced*.”


----------



## II Theodore II (12 أغسطس 2018)

انت يا أخينا يا بتاع الترجمات المسيحية انت ، هل تسمعني ؟ حووول


----------



## أبو اليسر (12 أغسطس 2018)

و الكلمة :  כָּאֲרִי   معناها كأسد و ليس معناها ثقبوا  و الكلمة مكررة كثيرا في التناخ  و المزامير خاصة و في نفس ذات المزمور أيضا بمعناها كأسد و ليس معناها ثقبوا 
https://www.chabad.org/library/bible_cdo/aid/16243/jewish/Chapter-22.htm
و قد حاول  المسيحين الخروج من هذه الفضيحة التحريفية  الكبري   بشتي طرق الخداع و اللف و الدوران و لكن  كل محاولاتهم   لا تكون إلا  تخبط أكثر و اكثر  فقالوا أن الكاتب الناسخ المترجم  شاهد الحرف الأخير أطول  و بذلك  تكون الكلمة هي  כָּֽאֲרִ֔וּ  التي معناها حفروا !! 
طبعا كلام عبيط جدا لأن هذه الكلمة بهذا الرسم ليس لها أى وجود في قاموس اللغة العبرية و ليس لها أي معني
و لكي تكون معناها حفروا فيلزم حذف حرف ( אֲ ) من الكلمة لتكون هكذا  כָּֽרִ֔וּ    و هذه غير موجود بالنص العبري للمزمور و لا بأى مخطوطة له حتي تلك المخطوطات التي يظنون أن بها ثقبوا  البحر الميت و خلافه  أعتباطا منهم  فالحرف (ָאֲ ) موجود بالكلمة يخرم عيونهم و يقول لهم يا محرفين كلمة الله  يا مدلسين علي العامة   الكلمة هي (כָּאֲרִי ) و معناها كأسد  
https://www.quora.com/Whats-the-Jew...scrolls-confirm-that-it-says-pierced-my-hands


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أغسطس 2018)

تصدق بالله اول مرة اقرا ان قراءة ثقبوا دى قراءة مسيحية مش يهودية اصيلة

الغريبة ان مصدرك مقال لواحد مجهول على موقع quora مش كتاب مثلا كاتب الترانسكربت لنص مخطوطات قمران

طيب تعالى انا اعلمك عارف الحاج جيمس تشارلزورث فى كتابه المهم جدا 

James Charlesworth and others, eds., Miscellaneous Texts from the
Judaean Desert, in Discoveries in the Judaean Desert, 38 vols. (Oxford: Claren- don Press, 2000), 38:160–61.

قال ايه بقة

Although the photograph . . . is very faded, most of the letters are clearly identifiable under magnification,” and regarding vrak the editors conclude, “with waw (v) and yod  clearly distinguishable in this hand . . . this important variant [vrak] reading is assured

سبحان الله الراجل الكبارة دا قال ان الحروف واضحة بالتكبير والفرق بين الحرفين واضح مدا بيد ناسخ المخطوط دا وقراءة ثقبوا مؤكدة فى قمران

بس جايلنا واحد من وراء التاريخ بيقول ان قمران مش بتشهد لقراءة ثقبوا

المشكلة ان هذا " المتخلف " نعتنا بالمدلسين ومقدمش مرجع واخد ، صحيح مسلمين لا فش فيكوا


----------



## stevv (14 أغسطس 2018)

apostle.paul قال:


> تصدق بالله اول مرة اقرا ان قراءة ثقبوا دى قراءة مسيحية مش يهودية اصيلة
> 
> الغريبة ان مصدرك مقال لواحد مجهول على موقع quora مش كتاب مثلا كاتب الترانسكربت لنص مخطوطات قمران
> 
> ...



واحد مصادرة موقع chabad اليهودى وموقع quora بتاع الاسئله مستنى منه ايه يعنى  
كان لسه من كام يوم بيقولى مليش دعوة بالترجمات ولا القواميس ، ومش عارف الفرق بين الجمله الاستفهاميه والخبريه ومش عارف يقرى ترجمه الفانديك اصلا ! 
متنزلش للمستوى ده


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أغسطس 2018)

بيتر فيلنت بيبن تخلفك اكتر وبيقولك الحرفين " اللى انت مش عارف تميز بينهم " موجودين ورا بعض فى المزمور دا والفرق بينهم واضح 

فى كتاب
Discoveries in the Judean Desert

 “vav and yod are usually distinguished, with vav generally longer than yod.” Indeed, in this instance, we have a perfect example for comparison, since the very next let­ter following the word in question is a yod: “my hands” (hydy). The last letter of ka’aru is without doubt a vav when com­ pared with the beginning letter of the next word which is clearly a yod.  Here, then,
is a Hebrew manuscript, pre­Christian, with “they dug” or “they pierced.”


----------

